

Bitcoin’s Future – A Macroeconomic Model - elmar
http://www.newsbtc.com/2015/03/21/bitcoins-future-a-macroeconomic-model/

======
mkautzm
Dedicated Bitcoin News site says, 'Bitcoin's future is Just Fine!'

Dedicated Alternative Medicine site says, 'Homeopathy is A OK'.

